# **** Skull



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I try to use all of what I catch. Here's a **** skull that I washed, boiled, and put in peroxide. What do you guys think?
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/Hplayer13/Trapping030.jpg
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/Hplayer13/Trapping032.jpg
Heres a pic of it compared to a Taxidermist Euro Mount....


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to do the same thing to a ****, possum, mink, muskrat, fox etc. My wife thinks I'm morbid. Good to see I'm not alone!:lol:

Oh.....walleye and pike also.:evil:


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice! I'm working on a few other...


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

Very cool and its always good to never waste isnt that what we were taught as kids


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

hplayer13 said:


> I try to use all of what I catch. Here's a **** skull that I washed, boiled, and put in peroxide. What do you guys think?
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/Hplayer13/Trapping030.jpg
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/Hplayer13/Trapping032.jpg
> Heres a pic of it compared to a Taxidermist Euro Mount....


 
Im thinking them are some nasty looking teeth and I would hate to get bit by one of those...pretty cool

In the spring I find a few skulls or I should say parts...deer, *****...whatever didnt make it through the winter...


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

wait till you see my grinner


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Here you go HP, Looks nice:









http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/Hplayer13/Trapping030.jpg


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you Ed. I was thinking I might "paint" it to make it whiter but I think I like it a little more natural looking


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

That looks great. 

I also have a **** skull in a cage whitening naturally in the sun. By the end of summer it should be nice and white. I plan to have one from each of the legal critters some day.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks good to me nice job!!!


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

looks great to me H! good job man.


----------

